# Need Help: Baby Car seats for Treg



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

So me and the wifey are expecting this year and I started looking at car seats for the Treg today. To say the least I am overwhelmed at all the choices that are out there. My thinking is we need something that we can use in the stroller as well as the car so a Stroller/Car seat converter would be the prime choice I would think. I am 99% sure the Treg has the LATCH system for securing the seats. I am correct on that assumption?
What are you fathers and mothers using currently and what are some feature you reccomend and do not reccomend for a father and mother to be? Are there better car seats that fit the treg better then others? Are majority of them the same? Are there ones I should steer clear of? Sorry for the rambling...
Thxs,
Spikeital


----------



## jgkptreg (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Need Help: Baby Car seats for Treg (spikeital)*

The first thing to be aware of is that the rear facing infant seat will most likely need to be placed behind the passenger seat that has been moved forward more than you normally would like it.
The Touareg has the LATCH system.
The stroller/car seat is very convenient with infants (my wife and I just had our second child 6 weeks ago). They sleep very well in the snug confines of the car seat.
I can't remember the brand we have - I think the model is something like Metro Lite.
Congrats!


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Need Help: Baby Car seats for Treg (jgkptreg)*

Thanks jpkptreg. There are just so many darn options that my head hurts to start thinking about it.


----------



## phillytom (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Need Help: Baby Car seats for Treg (spikeital)*

AKAIK, the best place for the infant seat is in the middle in the back. I have ours there - and there is no need to move the front seats, plus the baby is away from the sides in event of a crash. You can fit an reasonably sized adult on either side if it is in the middle. We did not pick one of the ones that fit the stroller - we wanted a lighter stroller (front steps into the house) and the combo ones are pretty heavy. I don't remember the brand offhand though. I'll post it later.
The Egg does use the LATCH system.


----------



## SlvrA3 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Need Help: Baby Car seats for Treg (spikeital)*

Congratulations, first off, spikeital. Your life will never be the same








While the stroller/seat combo offers Robotech versatility, I never found one with an elegantly simple design that didn't weigh as much as the Touareg. We chose a dedicated rear facing child seat and a separate stroller. Whatever you choose, splurge so that your kid is luxuriously comfortable. In addition, get a seat protector mat to preserve your leather, and make certain your child knows beyond all doubt not to play with the sunshades in the rear doors.
The Touareg comes with LATCH systems for both outboard rear seats. The center position is NOT so equipped. The manual also clearly warns against using the two innermost LATCH points to secure a child seat in the center position, as some owners evidently do. The seat appears to be secure if you try it, as I have, but I am unwilling to wager my daughter's safety; if you use the center spot, use the seat belt.
The LATCH system is both secure and convenient to use. Unfortunately, frequent use will eventually expose a minor design flaw--the poor durablility of the LATCH symbol buttons on the rear seats. These little plastic beauties will break off over time, leaving a noticeable pinhole in the leather. Despite a number of attempts by the dealer to repair it, the button won't stay on for long once it breaks, without the work of a serious upholstery specialist.
Lastly, removing the headrest where you install the child seat works wonders for visiblity. Once your little treasure is able to face forward, look into a dvd video system, complete with wireless headsets; they are priceless, even during short trips. If you take the plunge, don't skimp on the wiring job.

_Modified by TReg650 at 12:53 PM 1-4-2005_


_Modified by TReg650 at 12:54 PM 1-4-2005_


----------



## royeus (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Need Help: Baby Car seats for Treg (TReg650)*

First off, congratulations.
Second, you'll quickly find out that the Touareg really doesn't have all the room you'll need to carry all that stuff you find you need to....








In any event, we've found the Graco Travel Systems to be perfect fits in the Touareg.... http://www.gracobaby.com/produ...t=A25
Eventually, look at the Cosco Alpha Omega....according to most consumer product testing, the best car seat out there for your tot, once she/he can sit up in it. 
One thing for sure....the Touareg's Latch system is a royal PITA and we almost never use it, opting instead for the traditional belt-through-seat approach.
Roy


----------



## Jason H (Dec 6, 1999)

*Re: Need Help: Baby Car seats for Treg (spikeital)*

As the parent of a 7 month old, I can tell you I have a lot of experience in this area. What we did was get a rear-facing infant car seat that snapped into a LATCH system base that you leave in the car, the base also snapped into the stroller from the same manufacturer. The seat is the "Primo Viaggio" from Peg-Perego (http://www.pegperego.com/) and the stroller is the "Pliko P3 Classico" These are made in Italy and are very quality, but are a bit more $ than your average Graco or Cosco seats, but I think it was worth it for the quality and safety. We put the base on the side since it is better to use the side position using the LATCH connectors, rather than the belt in the middle. 
The only problem is longevity of use, you can use the seat up to about 26" in length for your child, my daughter is 95th percentile length for girls though and she got too long for it by 5.5 months, and we now use the reversible Britax "Marathon" (http://www.britaxusa.com/produ...B8213) It also has LATCH connectors. I wouldn't recommend using that seat from birth though, the straps are quite wide and a newborn would just be too slumped in it IMO. For most babies I think you could use the Primo Viaggio until 7 or 8 months of age. Also you may find references to a safety recall on this seat but it was for a small retaining belt piece. Any models you find for sale new will have a redesigned part. We actually had to wait a few days for ours since the stores had pulled all inventory off their shelves. It's a highly rated seat otherwise, and the earlier issue didn't bother us at all.
It has worked out pretty well because we'll still be able to use the Pliko stroller for a long time to come, and the old car seat has now become her favorite TV "chair" in our family room so we continue to get use out of everything we've bought so far. You can check out all the models I mentioned at any BabiesR'Us store, and at some ToysR'Us too I think, but we actually found the best prices at Sears.com surprisingly. Good luck and congratulations.


_Modified by Jason H at 1:27 PM 1-4-2005_


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

Here's the latest car seat we got for my daughter (the one on the ledt_:








Of course she's 17 years old, but the time passes way too quick. It won't feel like long at all before your thinking about this.
BTW, congrats on the baby. It will so change your point of view on so many things.


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

Spikeital-
Wifey and I are expecting any day now and we had this same issue. A few notes:
1) The T-Reg has the LATCH system on the two outboard seats.
2) While our due date is 3 weeks from now, my wife had Braxton-Hicks last week and I sprung into action and finally mounted the car seat in the CENTER position.
From what I've read, I think the center position is best. The problem is that you have to use the seat belt and not the LATCH. With that said, I will supplement my seat belt use with the inner LATCH positions as a back-up. This is totally unnecessary assuming you use the seat belt correctly but I do not see a downside.
3) Regarding seat/stroller choices it came down to two for us:
a) Graco SnugRide/Metrolite system
b) Peg Perego Primo Viaggio/Pliko P3
Both offered the best rating combination for both the seat and stroller. The Peg Perego stroller was far superior to the Graco. With that said, the seat was much more difficult to use in combination with the stroller. Additionally, we spoke with about 4-6 parents who use the Graco and/or Peg Perego and the Peg got the only negative review by a parent who replaced it with a Graco. 
We placed these items on a baby shower registry so we were cognizant of cost and the Peg was more expensive than the Graco (somewhat significant in % terms).
We placed the Graco combination on our registry and received both the car seat and the stroller. It seemed to offer the best value since we expected the items as a gift AND anticipated that we would replace either stroller with a lightweight stroller at some point so the Graco made more sense.
If the car seat/stroller option was easier to use, we probably would have chosen the Peg. Snapping the car seat into the stroller was a bit of a pain, not being able to fold the Pliko with one hand, and knowing that it was likely that someone else would be paying for it led us to the Graco.
Final note, go to the store and check them out. We tested them (folding, unfolding, placing the car seat in the stroller, removing the car seat) side by side. You may want to check out other Peg strollers and maybe find one that folds easier and/or works easier with the seat.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (theswami)*

Thanks for everybodies input. Congrats to you also swami.







What is Braxton-Hicks?


----------



## MiguelT (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: Need Help: Baby Car seats for Treg (spikeital)*

When are you due, mrsTouareg is due St. Patrick's day








We actually just set up our registry, and we're getting the following:
Stroller is the Eddie Bauer Vector Stroller
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obi...48074
Car seat is the Eddie Bauer Designer 22
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obi...51598

Congrats, I guess we'll all be posting at 3AM after the feedings


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Need Help: Baby Car seats for Treg (MiguelT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiguelT* »_
Congrats, I guess we'll all be posting at 3AM after the feedings









Convince you wife that only breastfeeding is the right thing to do and you won't have to wake up at night at all.


----------



## MiguelT (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: Need Help: Baby Car seats for Treg (spockcat)*

some of us might want to be awake for that....
this way we can check on our VWVortex threads...yeah that's it....KEPT IT ON TOPIC!


----------



## mrstouareg (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: Need Help: Baby Car seats for Treg (spockcat)*

oh Spockcat!
MrsTouareg be using a breast pump so that MiguelT can help in the nightly feedings.








Anyone have any input on the car seat that we choose for the Touareg? Good, bad, indifferent?


----------



## MiguelT (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: Need Help: Baby Car seats for Treg (mrstouareg)*


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Need Help: Baby Car seats for Treg (mrstouareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrstouareg* »_oh Spockcat!
MrsTouareg be using a breast pump so that MiguelT can help in the nightly feedings.








Anyone have any input on the car seat that we choose for the Touareg? Good, bad, indifferent?

That is to funny mrstouareg!!















As to MiguelT post, we are due on July 15th. Summer baby. Congrats to both of you as well.


----------



## ksand (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Need Help: Baby Car seats for Treg (spikeital)*

Congrats to you and the wifey! You're life will never be the same...and I mean that in the best way possible.








We are using the Graco SnugRide for our 2-week old son. It's an older version (we bought it first for his big brother) so it does not have the latch system. But it still straps in securely using the seatbelt. This can be used with the strollers as well, though we use a MacLaren stroller which is not compatible.
Our toddler is in a Britax Marathon (the 'Racer') and we absolutely love it, as does he. It's LATCH-equipped, and a convertible, meaning it can be used forward-facing or rear-facing, which was necessary because our older son was off the charts for height and outgrew the Graco pretty early. Britax is very highly rated, and very stylish (if that matters) as well.
The only problem we have now is that with both carseats in the back, there's no room for passengers, since the infant seat couldn't be put in the center position (the seats were too wide and interfered with each other) to leave one seat open.
As far as the night feedings - my wife is breastfeeding so I'm not needed for that, but somehow I get woken up anyway...to change the diapers!

















_Modified by ksand at 11:03 AM 1-5-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Need Help: Baby Car seats for Treg (ksand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ksand* »_
As far as the night feedings - my wife is breastfeeding so I'm not needed for that, but somehow I get woken up anyway...to change the diapers!

















Ha ha, I was never good at that either so I didn't have that duty either.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Need Help: Baby Car seats for Treg (spockcat)*

Regardless of being good or not I don't think my wife is going to tolerate that as an excuse. I'll have to get good at it. I have heard some ppl say get a cover for the seat as to protect the leather. Would a towel be suffcient or is there something specific I should be looking for?


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Need Help: Baby Car seats for Treg (ksand)*

ksand,
Congrats on your newborn.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Thank god for this thread.. baby's due March 27th.. 
Uri


----------



## ksand (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Need Help: Baby Car seats for Treg (spockcat)*

Spockcat - those nimble fingers that have done so many keyless start installs...I would think you would be able to change a diaper with one hand tied behind your back!
Mrs. Spockcat let you off easy!








Our new baby is a pee-er, unlike our first, so it makes for some exciting changes, especially when half asleep!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Need Help: Baby Car seats for Treg (ksand)*

I only hope you guys act like real men and are not present at the time of delivery but rather waiting outside with other real men enjoying a good cigar!


----------



## ksand (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Need Help: Baby Car seats for Treg (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_ksand,
Congrats on your newborn. 

Thanks!
As far as protecting the seats, we just use a towel under the car seat, and have plenty of towels/burpcloths on hand in case they're needed. The important thing is to clean up as often as you can. Speaking from experience, it's frustrating to spend a whole afternoon vacuuming a months worth of crumbs from various nooks and crannies and scrubbing mud/juice/various random liquids off the leather.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (Uriah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uriah* »_Thank god for this thread.. baby's due March 27th.. 
Uri

Glad I wasn't the only one thinking this.


----------



## Jason H (Dec 6, 1999)

*Re: Need Help: Baby Car seats for Treg (ksand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ksand* »_As far as protecting the seats, we just use a towel under the car seat, and have plenty of towels/burpcloths on hand in case they're needed. 

Great point, I had forgot to mention that. The plastic bases to most car seats have pretty sharp edges/corners on the bottom where the rest on the seat surface. To prevent them from putting pemanent lines in your leather seats do what I do and Ksand suggested, place an old soft dish or hand towel on the seat underneath the base.
As far as position, I was told by our pediatrition that it was preferable to use the latch connectors on either side than securing the seat with the belt in the center. Apparantly the center position is generally only promoted if you have side airbags that deploy from the door panel inwards. On the Touareg we only have the side curtain airbag that deploys from the headliner, it won't pose any risk to a secured infant in a car seat. Also the high position and very reinforced door frame make the sides quite safe IMO, and that is how my daughter rides. Do your own research though, ask your own pediatrician when they come to see you at the hospital, and do what is most comfortable for you. Some info: http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/CPS/LATCH/QandA.html


----------



## JBoz (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: Need Help: Baby Car seats for Treg (spikeital)*

How about another opinion now on car seats. We now have a 9 month old and we started off with the Graco Snugride infant seat. I highly recommend it or the Peg Perego. Either, way, just make sure it has the pull strap to tighten the 5 pt. belt. Some cheaper versions of the Snugride do not have the strap and its a bitch to use on a daily basis. [I know it sounds like I'm writing in Martian, but you will know what I mean when you start researching car seats] It fit perfectly in the center position or behind the passengar seat without needing to move the front seat forward too much. However, like Jason's baby, ours too is in the 95th percentile for height and weight so she only lasted 6 months in the infant seat. Even though it was only 6 months, the ability to just snap her into and out of a secured base in the car was well worth the money.
We also considered the Combi Savona stroller Tyro infant seat combo. See here: 
http://www.elitecarseats.com/combi-savona.shtml#
http://www.combi-intl.com/products.htm
As it was lighter weight and better constructed than the Graco system. 
After the first 6 months, our daughter outgrew the Snugride and we opted for a convertible car seat that you only see very rarely. The most popular convertible seat for safety has always been presumed to be the Britax roundabout or marathon. We instead opted for the Combi Avatar convertible. 
Some people do not like it because it is too bulky, but for that reason I did buy it. I found it to be much heavier and sturdier with more side impact protection than the Britax and it is much cheaper. With the Avatar rear facing behind the passenger seat, you do have to move the seat more forward than the Graco Snugride, but not too uncomfortable for the front passenger, but that will change once the seat is changed to a forward facing position.
Here is a link to a small comparison: 
http://pages.ivillage.com/momi....html
These are also good sites to read up on car seats:
http://messageboards.ivillage.com/iv-ppcarseats
http://www.car-seat.org/forumd...mid=2
Regarding strollers, we opted not to go with the full set stroller/infant seat combo because of bulk reasons. I did not want to be lugging around a large stroller with an infant seat attached to it. Instead we bought the Bugaboo Frog, which is frame based and you can attache either the seat, bassinet, or infant seat to the frame and it is much more 
compact and better constructed than the combo sets. The problem is price as it is a $700 retail stroller. See here: http://www.bugaboo.com/
But, we picked one up for $300 when FAO Shwartz/ Right Start went out of business last year. It is not a small stroller, but very versatile.
Let me know if you have other questions.




_Modified by JBoz at 8:43 PM 1-5-2005_


----------



## JBoz (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: Need Help: Baby Car seats for Treg (spikeital)*

Regarding a leather seat protector, a towel would be fine, but we bought a specific protector mostly because it was cheap and it has a flap with pockets 
at the front that is very handy to store bottles or toys. Quick access to toys 
can sometimes be a lifesaver if baby gets cranky while strapped in.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Need Help: Baby Car seats for Treg (JBoz)*

Everybody thanks for your input. Please keep it coming. 
$700 for a stroller. OUCh!!!!!!


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (spikeital)*

spikeital,
Just had my baby boy... now 3 weeks old... I second royeus in stating the graco travel systems are the way to go... I have a base in my wife's x3 and one in my TRex. i place the seat in the middle rear and only use the tether system (latch system)... been working great so far...
This is our stroller.... Graco Quattro.... http://www.gracobaby.com/catal...yID=2
After much research and gathering peoples opinions (especially the people that actually bought more than one or two until they where happy and their baby was happy) we went with the quattro over the metro because of the size... with the metro, i was thinking of my own comfort and the fact that it was light and mobile.... the quattro is more cumbersome, and heavier, but ultimately I opted to buy for the baby's comfort







... It's bigger in and out.. making it more comfortable as he grows bigger







.. still has the one hand collapsible feature. It collapses on to it's wheels making it ok to leave on the ground or roll in it's collapsed state.... 
Good luck.... Congrates again!!!
p.s. the TRegs latch system great IMO... all it takes is technique.. I can latch and unlatch using one hand and very little effort.... If you have problems, I'll email you may technique









_Modified by sup44 at 5:34 PM 1-5-2005_


_Modified by sup44 at 8:46 PM 1-5-2005_


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (sup44)*

So, what the heck have all you guys been doing in your Touaregs anyway? Is it a VW baby boom?















More on topic, while it was many years ago, we formed a different opinion on strollers. After spending a bundle on a big, fancy Prego stroller with all the baskets and covers and pockets and stuff, we used it a lot in the first 3 or 4 months. After that, it was much easier to use the cheaper fold up umbrella stroller. While the Prego was nice, it was hard to manouver in stores with narrow aisles, was cumbersome to load and unload from the car, and was totally impractical to take on a plane for vacations, etc.
We, like you all, only wanted the best for out child. But you may be able to save a few bucks (these things aren't cheap!) on something you may not really get the value out of.
Congrats to all of you!


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_So, what the heck have all you guys been doing in your Touaregs anyway? Is it a VW baby boom?















More on topic, while it was many years ago, we formed a different opinion on strollers. After spending a bundle on a big, fancy Prego stroller with all the baskets and covers and pockets and stuff, we used it a lot in the first 3 or 4 months. After that, it was much easier to use the cheaper fold up umbrella stroller. While the Prego was nice, it was hard to manouver in stores with narrow aisles, was cumbersome to load and unload from the car, and was totally impractical to take on a plane for vacations, etc.
We, like you all, only wanted the best for out child. But you may be able to save a few bucks (these things aren't cheap!) on something you may not really get the value out of.
Congrats to all of you!

Wish I could say the TReg's seats where comfortable enough for baby making














...
Totally agree about the umbrella stroller after the early months, but in the first few months when one can keep the baby in a car seat and move him/her from the car to a stroller and vis versa is priceless..IMO.... I'd still buy it if I had to throw it away after 3 months,,, but we all know there is always the possibility of baby #2,,, if not.. Ebay ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jentregs (May 10, 2004)

*Re: Need Help: Baby Car seats for Treg (spikeital)*

Hi Spiketal! Wow, congratulations on your wife expecting! I am very happy to read the posts from you guys who are genuinely involved in this Touareg car seat and taking care of the baby stuff. It has been a while since my baby days, but I agree w/ purchasing a high quality seat and stroller that will perform, and definitely look, better. After all, the baby will be riding in style in the Touareg!








P.S. Have you bought the What to Expect books? They are quick to read and calming for all the new parent worries!
Jen


----------



## bklyndoug (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: Need Help: Baby Car seats for Treg (MiguelT)*

hi - 
we used the graco system for the first 6 months until the little guy was busting out, then switched to the britax marathon. chose it because it got good safety ratings. very easy install with the LATCH, put the seat behind the passenger seat. also has a tether for when we switch to front facing, and the T has an anchor for the tether. highly recommend both the graco and the britax. go to buybuy baby in paramus, they have both.


----------



## GreyMouser (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Need Help: Baby Car seats for Treg (spikeital)*

To add another opinion, we have two children - a 3 year old and a 9 month old. For what it is worth, we did the Stroller Car seat converter for the first child, and besides being surprisingly cumbersome, kid #1 outgrew "the system" far too rapidly.
The solution we employed with the second child is the infant carrier the hospital sold for a couple of months ($20, highly rated, and doctor recommended - we really did our research before we went into the hospital), then into a Britax Roundabout. We have found the Britax Marathon (another convertible) to be fairly large for the Touareg's back seats, resulting in excess kickage as the Marathon gets turned around as the child reaches 1 year + the appropriate weight. The Roundabout just seems to fit the Touareg's back seat area better (for us).
On the stroller front, we got rid of the bulky, heavy system stroller and opted for a Peg Perego Pliko. It is sturdy, comfortable, and folds down quickly and compactly. It fits perfectly in the Touareg's cargo area, and allows for those bulky packages when the obligatory Costco trip occurs.
Alas, there are a ton of options. If I might make another unsolicited suggestion, to keep us from going stark raving mad when entering the land of baby stuff, upon several friends' advice we purchased a book called "Baby Bargains". They review everything baby oriented, including the safety/convenience of various car seats, with a dash of wit and humor. We also find that the reviews are spot on. If we had only had a copy of the book when we purchased our original child carrier "system"...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Need Help: Baby Car seats for Treg (GreyMouser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreyMouser* »_ kid #1 outgrew "the system" far too rapidly.


LOL, you'll find this an all too common event for the next 18+ years. Good luck.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (sup44)*

Sup44, Thanks for the your response and congrats again on your new born boy.
4x4s, Saving a few bucks is always good. Thanks for the input. 
Jentregs, We both have our what to expect for father/mother books. Wifey also has the Jeannie McArthy book as well. To funny the books are pretty right on. 
bklyndoug, Will have to make a trip out to buybuy baby but doesn't Babyrus have the same as well.
Greymouser, I think you hit the Costco trips right on the head. Thanks for the advice on the "Baby Bargins" book as well. 
Ok, so after reading all these threads on baby seats (Thanks to all once again) it seems to me the consensus is the Graco, Prego, and Bitrax systems are the best. 
Britax or Bitrax (Sp?):
Marathon (LATCH, Convertible)http://www.britaxusa.com/produ...B8213
Roundabout
Graco:
Snugride (INfant Seat Only)
Quattro (Complete System) http://www.gracobaby.com/catal...yID=2
Metro (Complete System but Bulker then Quattro)
Perego or Prego (Sp?)http://www.pegperego.com/:
Peg Primo Viaggio (Seat)
Peg Pliko P3 (Stroller)
Others Mentioned:
Combi Avatar Convertible 
Combi Savona (Combo Seat and Stroller)http://www.elitecarseats.com/combi-savona.shtml#
Bugaboo Frog (Stroller, expensive, $700)
Eddie Bauer Vector Stroller (Stroller) http://www.amazon.com/exec/obi...48074
Eddie Bauer Designer 22 (Car Seat)http://www.amazon.com/exec/obi...51598
Costco Alpha Omega (Car Seat)
Once the baby is a couple of month old it seems most of you are saying an umbrella stroller is the way to go in most situations as it is easier move around and lighter. 
Did I miss anything before I take a ride to look at strollers at some of the stores by me? Fun weekend of data gathering


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_Thanks for everybodies input. Congrats to you also swami.







What is Braxton-Hicks?

Thanks. Braxton-Hicks are contractions but they are not regular or consistent (in other words, delivery is not imminent). My wife only had two over the course of one hour but when she woke me up at 2:45am to tell me about them we both started thinking "ok, is this it."
I now view Braxton-Hicks contractions as nature's way of saying, "if you chit isn't together get it together because your bundle of joy is coming soon!" Pretty cool. I promptly finished the nursery (except for the glider), installed the car seat, and wifey packed the bag.
Good luck on the car seat/stroller selection.
IMO, you'll find that most recommendations hover around the Graco and Peg because:
1) Most couples who use research use the same information to make choices.
2) Related to 1 Baby Bargains, Consumer Reports, and various message boards/reviews recommend the Graco and Peg.


----------



## ksand (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (spikeital)*

Yes, I think you'll do fine by starting out with the Graco, then moving to the Britax (note spelling) when your child outgrows the infant seat. The Peg Perego seats are very nice as well, though somewhat more expensive. They are a good choice if you're looking for a combo seat/stroller.
Personally, we never got into the combo seat/stroller jobs, as both my wife and I thought they were a little too cumbersome. We opted for the MacLaren Techno - really a great stroller and one we've been very happy with. MacLaren was one of the pioneers of the umbrella stroller, so it's incredibly easy to use, fold, carrry, pack, store, etc and yet it has almost all of the features of a larger stroller. You pay a little more for it (I think we paid $200-250 online) but it's well worth it, IMO. Check it out at: http://www.maclarenbaby.com/US/pages/technoxt.html
Happy shopping!


----------



## Sumo Daddy (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Need Help: Baby Car seats for Treg (spikeital)*

Congrats o the new Baby....DEFINANTYL PUT THE BABY SEAT IN THE MIDDLE...It is a requirment because in the even tofa side impact collision or even fron tcollision...god forbid...the airbags may do more damage. Try to find a car seat with both latch and seat belt conversions, that way you have more support and stability while driving. I have a 21 month old little boy and I hae Britax Marathon Racer and is god from birth to 65 lbs..both rear and forward facing capability. We started with a Graco carriiar that fit into the stroller and that worked very well. Any car seat should fit but researech around to find what suits your general consensus and style and comfort. Each seat is different...If you are having trouble putting a car seat in the local Fire Department should be able to help you out installing the seat free of charge. We are expecting a another and loking to get another Britax Marathon Racer becuase it saves you money in the long run with out having to buy new car seats every couple of years.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Need Help: Baby Car seats for Treg (spikeital)*

The safest place is the middle. But, if I remember correctly, the latch system is only located in the two outboard seat location. My wife and I two children, and we used one of the infant carriers like you are describing. I believe ours was a Graco. They work great when the baby is small. Once they get a little older (8 months for our daughter and 6 months for our son) they outgrow the infant carrier. Then, I would suggest that you buy one of the convertible seats so you won't have to buy a third one down the road. The convertible still works rear facing until they are a year old, then turn it around and it will also act as a booster seat. But still, I would highly recommend the infant carier now!


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (spikeital)*

As this was a great thread for car seats thought I would update everybody and let you know what we decided. For the car seat we decided Peg Perego Viaggo and for the infant stroller we decided to go with the Peg Perego Aria stroller. Pliko was to to much stroller. For the grown up stroller we got the Maclaren Techno. 
Now we just need to baby to come!


----------



## fallingup (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Need Help: Baby Car seats for Treg (spikeital)*

http://www.recaro.com/index.ph...3&L=2
Simply the coolest design I have seen. The VW Porsche dealer has one of these and I was thinking it would be great for my little girl. Besides the protection, she'll be used to the racing harness when she starts driving in a few years.


----------



## gqjeff (Feb 18, 2002)

The wife and I are expecting in april. We will be looking inop this soon also.. The recaro does look sweet..


----------



## Tregged (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Need Help: Baby Car seats for Treg (fallingup)*

You're aware the last reply was 18 months ago, right?


----------



## gqjeff (Feb 18, 2002)

No the last replay was today before me showing the recaro.. This is the seat we have been looking at.
http://www.dreamtimebaby.com/edbale3cocar.html


----------



## fallingup (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (gqjeff)*

That is a sweet seat. I have the same thing for my daughter but in cloth. My only word of caution is during hot summer days, the leather is going to get HOT! I always make sure to pull the sun shade up...but then again, I'm in the state that's next to the sun.


----------



## gqjeff (Feb 18, 2002)

We are looking at this one if its a girl...
http://www.barebabies.com/brdecolacars1.html


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (gqjeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gqjeff* »_We are looking at this one if its a girl...
http://www.barebabies.com/brdecolacars1.html


I have the Marathon almost the same as the decathlon and the britax seats are great. Alittle hard to fit into the treg with the head rest area, but my son loves it. 


_Modified by spikeital at 2:17 PM 10-4-2006_


----------



## reflextreg (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: Need Help: Baby Car seats for Treg (spikeital)*

I have a 3 year old boy and a 3 month old daughter, so I’ve done a lot of research in the past and recently.
I read through most of this thread and was surprised that no one mentioned Chicco, one of the top rated baby product companies worldwide. I guess they have just recently entered the US market, but have been a premier trusted choice elsewhere.
The KeyFit Infant Car Seat is by far the easiest to install and use car seat I’ve ever seen. The built quality and materials used are superior to anything I’ve seen and it’s pretty too.
Click on this link and watch the demo: http://www.chiccousa.com/home.php?cat=1
I can post some pictures if you want to see my setup.


----------



## gqjeff (Feb 18, 2002)

please post pics...


----------



## reflextreg (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (gqjeff)*

I will, but I have to take them first. I'll try to do it today.
It's nothing special, but it will give you an idea of how it fits in there along with an old Britax for my older kid.


----------



## joeofthemountain (Jan 9, 2005)

*Re: Need Help: Baby Car seats for Treg (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I only hope you guys act like real men and are not present at the time of delivery but rather waiting outside with other real men enjoying a good cigar!









Mrs Mountain is due with our first on Christmas Day. And yes, I intend to keep close watch over the celebratory cigars and let the womenfolk handle the other business of the day


----------



## reflextreg (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (gqjeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gqjeff* »_please post pics...

Ok, here are the pics. Hope it will be useful for some of you guys.
















Despite the mixed opinions on this kind of setup, I’ve installed one of the seats in the middle position using both LATCH and the seat belt. Never had any issues, my son climbs in there himself and waits for someone to help him buckle-up. As for the Chicco infant seat, it took me like 3 minutes to install and level it up. It required moving the front passenger seat slightly forward, but there’s no sacrifice in comfort whatsoever. The rear seating behind the driver is perfectly usable too.


----------

